# Ferrari's Bakery factory shop, South Wales May 2016



## Vertigo Rod (May 10, 2016)

Visited this factory with Jon6D after a long day out exploring in February 2016. We'd been to all the places on our list and was about to head back when Jon suggested to take a look at the nearby bakery factory shop where he used to frequently visit while working in the area years before. Growing up in South Wales, Ferrari's was the bakery shop we all knew before the likes of Greggs started flooding the high streets. The place is huge and was well worth a look, as inside was the remains of the biggest ovens and freezer I'd ever seen! 

HISTORY
The Ferrari's family started baking in 1925, after setting up a chain of successful cafés, first established in 1912, for the chapel-going miners and non-conformists, who wanted an alternative to pubs and chapels to fill their leisure time. Like many other Italian immigrants at the time, the Ferraris came over on the boats from Italy, trading Italian timber, needed to support the mines for Welsh coal. The family came from the Bardi region in Italy, near Parma, and originally worked as miners, until they saw the gap in the market and became some of the earliest café owners in the UK. Around 1960, some of the younger members of the family decided to expand the bakery and acquired new premises for this factory, opening more retail outlets. On 19 December 2006, when the company announced it was going into administration, it cited falling sales and greater fuel costs for the decision. The firm employed around 600 workers all over South Wales. Despite a management take over from Best Bakeries in 2007, the factory closed a year later.

Here is some of my photos from the day.....


----------



## jsp77 (May 10, 2016)

That has certainly gone past its best before date, great report tho, cheers Rod


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2016)

Yup -deffo out of sell-by date but fascinating stuff!


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2016)

Still well within it's see by date, I enjoyed it Rod, sound job, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2016)

Bit battered but cracking shots!


----------



## thorfrun (May 10, 2016)

excellent pics and great history, i have a ferraris shop sign in my garden as part of my house used to be a coffee and cake shop owned by an italian guy, and the bakery is still in the garden converted to a workshop


----------



## Bones out (May 10, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> excellent pics and great history, i have a ferraris shop sign in my garden as part of my house used to be a coffee and cake shop owned by an italian guy, and the bakery is still in the garden converted to a workshop



Little picture or two? Temptress you!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 10, 2016)

Interesting history, I did wonder why many Italians settled in Wales.

I also like the signs & the creepy doll picture.


----------



## Jon6D (May 10, 2016)

Another enjoyable post Rod and it was a great explore, good job buddy


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Another enjoyable post Rod and it was a great explore, good job buddy



Cheers Jon - yes, was another great day out & about exploring!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments - much appreciated


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> excellent pics and great history, i have a ferraris shop sign in my garden as part of my house used to be a coffee and cake shop owned by an italian guy, and the bakery is still in the garden converted to a workshop



Thank you for your comment thorfrun..... if you get time, pop a couple of pics in these comments of the sign & workshop - would love to see them!


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2016)

Another great report Vertigo Rod. Nice one


----------



## morrti (May 11, 2016)

Again great shots thanks for the info


----------



## photo401 (May 11, 2016)

Awesome shots...Wouldn't mind taking a look at this one very soon, not too far from me either, which is a bonus...  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

photo401 said:


> Awesome shots...Wouldn't mind taking a look at this one very soon, not too far from me either, which is a bonus... &#55357;&#56841;



Go for it! As you can see from the photos the floors are very wet - so don't forget the wellies!


----------



## photo401 (May 11, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Go for it! As you can see from the photos the floors are very wet - so don't forget the wellies!


Thanks lol!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

